# My thoughts on vegan protesters at steak house



## Eoghan (Dec 15, 2018)

Apologies in advance to sincere vegans but when I read about these vegan activists (https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...use-force-diners-listen-sounds-slaughter.html) ...


----------



## ZackF (Dec 15, 2018)

That stuff is only going to get worse and more frequent.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 3, 2019)

I know someone who had met a group of vegan activists while out evangelizing. They were assembled in a cube, wearning Vendetta-style masks, and holding laptops showing gruesome videos of factory farming practices. If you want to have a good evangelism conversation, meet with them and ask a question: "On what authority do you do these things?"


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 3, 2019)

Good thing vegans are generally mentally retarded or else they'd be a real nuisance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 3, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Good thing vegans are generally mentally retarded or else they'd be a real nuisance.



Do you always begin conversations this way?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 3, 2019)

Harley said:


> Do you always begin conversations this way?


It wins over people REALLY fast!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jan 3, 2019)

Perg is pretty shock value. Perg, no vegans in your tribe, eh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 4, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> Perg is pretty shock value. Perg, no vegans in your tribe, eh?


My tribe used to be the ultimate carnivores. They ate Long Pig.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jan 4, 2019)

Now just regular pig? Or vegan?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 4, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> Now just regular pig? Or vegan?


Just regular pig now. We occasionally sit in worship alongside older men who've eaten human flesh before. It is a reminder of God's grace.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------

